# Retro Vostok



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Just got this new Vostok.

Love the retro style.

What do you think?










(seller's pic)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I like the dial Alan but those lugs put me off







.

They seem too bulky.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have a very similar cased poljot but with crown guards.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Nice watches both Gents. I particularly like the way the hour hand tracks the circumference of the two tone area on the dial in Dappers and the 24hr scale on PG's.







The seemingly random choice of hand length, (hours mostly for some reason), often resulting in the dreaded SHS frustrates me alot on some otherwise very attractive watches. The Sinn 656 is a classic example, with both the hour and minute hands looking too short to me. Completely ruins the look IMHO and would bug the heck out of me if I ever bought one <<rant over, sorry







>>

I've been pondering getting one of those Vostok 1943 re-issue jobbies from Roy - Dapper have you got one of those as a matter of interest?..(or anyone else of course!)..

Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes, I think you're right Ian - it would look better with lugs like PG's Poljot.

BTW PG, that Poljot is very nice


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a very nice vostok indeed.... looks nicerly balanced than the poljot with the similar case...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

r1ch said:


> I've been pondering getting one of those Vostok 1943 re-issue jobbies from Roy - Dapper have you got one of those as a matter of interest?..(or anyone else of course!)..
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...


Rich,

Yes, I have the white one on a bracelet. It has a beautiful vintage look but, unlike many older watches, it's BIG. Good, solid, Vostok build. I've been thinking about getting the black one too.

My only, and very minor, criticism is the crown - nice onion shape but I would like it just a bit larger.

Cheers.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> r1ch said:
> 
> 
> > I've been pondering getting one of those Vostok 1943 re-issue jobbies from Roy - Dapper have you got one of those as a matter of interest?..(or anyone else of course!)..
> ...


I've just noticed that the crowns on the 1943s, pictured in RLT sales, are bigger than the one on my own watch. Also, looking at the white one, the small pic seems to have a different numeral font to the one in the large pic - and both fonts are different to mine


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I've just noticed that the crowns on the 1943s, pictured in RLT sales, are bigger than the one on my own watch. Also, looking at the white one, the small pic seems to have a different numeral font to the one in the large pic - and both fonts are different to mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Vostok have been to the Poljot unlimited "limited editions" school







.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Any chance of a hairy wrist shot Alan?.. (preferably with the 1943 on







)

Failing that any pics would be very welcome...thanks

Rich


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

r1ch said:


> Any chance of a hairy wrist shot Alan?.. (preferably with the 1943 on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have a go over the w/e Rich.

Cheers.


----------

